

Remembering the 35th Anniversary of the Mount St. Helens Eruption - mihwalski
http://www.forbes.com/sites/davidbressan/2015/05/18/remembering-the-35th-anniversary-of-the-mount-st-helens-eruption/

======
MichaelCrawford
My older sister was in Spokane at the time. The airport was closed - hundreds
of miles from St. Helens. I asked her to bring me some ash. She scooped up a
small bag full from grandma's front yard. I told small baggies of it at school
for two bucks apiece.

I still have some.

